# Chiller im Eigenbau



## maiggoh (30. Dezember 2008)

so, ich möchte mal das thema wieder aufleben lassen
also auch ich möchte mich in einem selbstbauprojekt einem kühlschrankchiller widmen
der unterschied zu allen anderen anlagen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe wäre: ich würde gleich 2kühlschränke auseinanderhacken einen hätte ich schon, nämlich den alten meiner oma, habe aber noch nicht nachgeschaut, was der an leistung bringt.
zunächst zu mir: ich scheue keinen bastelaufwand, aber leider bin ich (noch) Schüler, d.h. mein budget ist begrenzt was wiederrum bedeutet: alles was iwie machbar ist, wird selbstgebaut
ich wollte 2 kühlschränke benutzen damit beide nicht so arg belastet werden und nicht volldampf laufen müssen
mein problem: 1.es MUSS 24/7 stable sein, benchen ist zwar schön aber bringt mir auf die dauer ja nix
2. ich habe noch nie eine wasserkühlung besessen (heißt ich habe mit wasser+pc keinerlei erfahrung, habe aber eig mich schon sehr gut in das thema eingelesen, sodass ich mich trauen würde selbst eine wakü zu bauen

mein gedankengang war bis jetzt, die beiden verdampfer nicht zu rollen und in eine kühltruhe zu packen wie ich es bis jetzt immer gesehen habe, sondern sie in ein selbstgebautes gehäuse aus glas übereinander zu legen, mit geringem abstand zw den beiden verdampfern (gesamte bauhöhe schätzungsweise: vllt zw 5 und 10cm, sodass der gesamte kühlinhalt ca.5L beträgt. Das dann ordentlich isoliert und den verflüssiger+kompressor darüber gut belüftet ebenfalls liegend eingebaut (man könnte den verflüssiger doch evtl auch in ein wasserbad legen, damit er gekühlt wird zusätzlich könnte man doch am kompressor zusätlich kühllamellen befestigen, damit er kälter bleibt (da ja dieser der schwachpunkt der anlage ist, wegen der hitze die der macht))

meine bedenken sind: 1. ich scheue mich iwie vor mainboardisolation, da ich angst habe dass etwas schiefgeht und sich kondenswasser bildet
natürlich könnte ich auch so regeln, dass ich über der kondenswassergrenze bleibe, aber was meint ihr, lohnt sich da der enorme kühlaufwand???
da 24/7 habe ich keine lust, das wasser stundenlang vorzukühlen, ich möchte einfach den pc+kühlung immer gleichzeitig einschalten+ausschalten ist das empfehlenswert wegen den höheren temps am anfang? deswegen will ich auch so wenig wasser wie möglich kühlen
wird das wasser so überhaupt kalt genug oda würde die kühlung sich totackern??
also:
wie gut machbar ist für jmd der keine 2linken hände hat die isolierung??
findet ihr meine planung schwachsinnig oder ok?
wäre das 24/7 stable?
wie siehts mit der elektronik aus? was passiert, wenn ich z.b. einschlafe und die kühlung nicht mehr belastet wird, oder ich den pc einfach ausschalte?? ich brauche also eine temperaturabhängige regelung, die je nach temperatur die kompressoren abschaltet!

zu kühlen wäre ein E7300(wahrscheinlich gutes OC-Potenzial) und eine HD 4850, später ein P45 Board (NB+Spawa)

voraussetzung: möglichst billig
was brauche ich da so alles:
ich dachte mal an:
CPU-Kühler ca50€
Graka-Kühler ca. 80€
schläuche anschlüsse etc. ca 30€
Wie teuer ist die Isolierung ungefähr?
pumpe: auqariumpumpe mit viel leistung(dann vorhanden)
rest: ca 30€ (als rest verstehe ich hier dinge die noch nötig sind, also keine kosten für das selbstbau-gehäuse.
gebt ma bitte eure meinung kund!!
(nochmal: ich scheue keinen bastelaufwand, je mehr eigenbau desto besser)
ich bin von dieser idee so angetan, dass ich das unbedingt bauen möchte

so jetzt dürft ihr meinen beitrag zerpflücken, aber bitte sachlich (ich bin immerhin noch recht jung und muss selber erfahrungen machen )


---
dies ist übrigens mein erster post in pcghx, obwohl ich das forum schon lange verfolge und ich seit jetzt 3 jahren (seit 2 jahren eig jede) das pcgh-magazin lese.
hätte nie gedacht dass mein erster beitrag im teil für extreme kühlmethoden landet


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2008)

Willkommen im Forum 

Habe den Beitrag mal in ein neues Thema gepackt da es ja um eine komplett neue Beratung geht 

Zum Thema:

Das Problem beim 24/7 Betrieb sehe ich vorallem in den großen Temperaturschwankungen beim Ein/Ausschalten und bei Temperaturen unterhalb der Umgebungstemperatur. 

Um sicher zu gehen dass durch das Kondenswasser nichts beschädigt wird könntest du deine Komponenten mit z.B. Plastik70 einsprühen. Damit könntest du die Kontakte auf dem Mainboard/Grafikkarte isolieren und so Kurzschlüssen vorbeugen.

Ich persönlich würde aber von einer 24/7 Lösung mit einem Chiller für Temps. unterhalb der Umgebungstemperatur abraten. Neben den Problemen mit Kondenswasser wird auch eine hohe Stromrechnung auf dich zukommen 

Gruß
der8auer


----------

